# ***may Hurricane Coaster Ride***



## DonChristie (Apr 25, 2016)

Dust off your vintage classic ride and join us! We are going to ride on May 15 this month at CMD auto. This is next door to Triple C brewery. Meet at 9 leave at 10.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2016)

Blue skies ahead, let's go!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'll have the Bug Eye out and Heidi may be sporting her new '53 Luxury Liner to make it a CWC ride right coast style! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 26, 2016)

Just a slight change, meet at little sugar creek greenway, 3352 Westfield. Some Bikefest is going on near the other end of trail. We are gonna go check it out!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Looking forward to it! Wonder if we'll see some trick riding? Wonder if anyone, besides us, knows what a ND Model D is? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2016)

If ya gotta CWC product bring it out! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (May 4, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Looking forward to it! Wonder if we'll see some trick riding? Wonder if anyone, besides us, knows what a ND Model D is? V/r Shawn



Nope, never heard of it hehe.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2016)

Ok we're ready for next Sunday! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (May 13, 2016)

Dear Shawn-i cannot make the ride due to Bike Envy! V/R Don


Haha! I cant wait for the ride! Looks like a few new faces are riding, sunshine and this Bikefest sounds real cool! Ride on!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2016)

Well we lost one charter member--Frank B. and Frank H. keeps playing the work card so we need some new folks! Looks like the weather should be great. Now if I can just get out of the Charlotte airport tonight and get home to load our stuff! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (May 15, 2016)

What a great ride! Never did find the elusive Bikefest. Pretty sure we were the Bikefest! 20 riders today! A new high! Thanks everybody!  Pics later.


----------



## DonChristie (May 15, 2016)

Pics of the May Hurricane Coaster ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2016)

Had a blast. I think we need to incorporate the parking garage part into all future rides we do in Charlotte. Maybe next time I'll get the camera settings correct! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2016)

Here's one for Fordmike!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 15, 2016)

Looks like a blast! Shawn, you stay in the back of the group to make sure no one runs into the pretty RMS? haha


----------



## DonChristie (May 16, 2016)

The Parking structure is definately a bonus! Pics look great! We should have an elbows to elbows race down! Ha Jarod, should of seen Shawn jumpin curbs on the RMS!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 16, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> The Parking structure is definately a bonus! Pics look great! We should have an elbows to elbows race down! Ha Jarod, should of seen Shawn jumpin curbs on the RMS!




Haha that's awesome


----------



## DonChristie (May 16, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Here's one for Fordmike!
> 
> View attachment 317496




OMB Copper! Locally brewed and tasty! I left her momentarily, is that neglect?


----------



## pedal_junky (May 16, 2016)

Man, what a great turnout. I'm going to be the new guy when I make it back to one of these rides. Nice work Don, keep on keepin on.


----------

